# House/Villa Wanted Long Term Rent



## benisue (May 3, 2011)

A middle aged couple, no children and both working, we are looking for a house/villa with a garden and 2 bedrooms in the La Nucia area or close by to rent long-term.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

benisue said:


> A middle aged couple, no children and both working, we are looking for a house/villa with a garden and 2 bedrooms in the La Nucia area or close by to rent long-term.


have a look in the useful links sticky  - there are links to several national rental websites - you can put the area & requirements in to narrow down your search


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

Ive found all my flats/houses on 

idealista site
fotocasa site

I always check these to get an idea and sometimes put in a cheeky offer


----------



## benisue (May 3, 2011)

Jamietd said:


> Ive found all my flats/houses on
> 
> idealista site
> fotocasa site
> ...


cheers Jamie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

benisue said:


> cheers Jamie


those two & more are on the link I gave you - page 4 I think


----------

